
Ask HN: Which tools help with your Zettelkasten system? - rahimnathwani
I&#x27;m reading &#x27;How to take smart notes&#x27;, and intend to implement the work flow within. I&#x27;m not an academic, and not planning to write a book. I just want to get more value from the time I spent reading and thinking.<p>What tools work for you? I know Zotero is the go-to tool for references.<p>I&#x27;m not sure which tool to use for the slip-box. I&#x27;d love something that:<p>- Has a GUI or at least ncurses interface<p>- Doesn&#x27;t require familiarity with emacs<p>- Stores things as plain files (which can be versioned with git, or synced to a cloud filesystem)
======
mtmail
[https://roamresearch.com/](https://roamresearch.com/) was mentioned in "Ask
HN: Thinking of using Zettelkasten , recommend software/platform"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22979257](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22979257)

------
rahimnathwani
I'm considering using:

\- The Archive [https://zettelkasten.de/the-
archive/](https://zettelkasten.de/the-archive/)

\- Connected Notes (doesn't exist yet):
[https://github.com/tsiki/connectednotes](https://github.com/tsiki/connectednotes)

\- Zettlr [https://www.zettlr.com/](https://www.zettlr.com/)

\- Zettelkasten (UI seems complex, and the app is crashing on my system)
[http://zettelkasten.danielluedecke.de/en/](http://zettelkasten.danielluedecke.de/en/)

